# end of production .....



## Jerry B (Sep 6, 2015)

this will be the last set for a while, will be moving all tools into storage and won't be turning for possibly the next year while I have back surgery and do the rehab/therapy ..........

1st set all woods received from @bench1holio
Jr Antony Fountain-Rollerball Combo, Black Titanium/24K Gold w/Kimberly Beefwood













Jr Antony, Black Titanium/24K Gold Fountain-Rollerball Combo w/Hooked Needlewood













Jr Aaron Rollerball, Rhodium/Black Titanium w/Buloke

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 6, 2015)

Great looking pens! I hope your surgery goes well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 6, 2015)

Jr George, Antique Brass w/Kimberly Fish Kill Tree


 


 


 

Jr George, Antique Brass w/Red Mallee Burl


 


 


 

And finally, some Spalted Plum received from @norman vandyke 
Jr George, Antique Brass w/Spalted Plum


 


 


 

1st time working with the Aussie woods, couldn't find much info on them, maybe Ben will chime in and tell us a bit about them, but a treat to turn & finish 
Loved working with the Spalted Plum, turned & finished really nicely

C&C welcomed

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 6, 2015)

Good luck with your surgery. I had to have a partial discectomy this summer and bounced back pretty quick. I hope you can get back to turning those amazing pens fast. I especially like the Kimberly beefwood pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 6, 2015)

Beauties to pause on! Good luck and hope you are back and healthy sooner than you expect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 6, 2015)

Great looking bunch of pens . The Jr Arons really stand out with their shine and bling . Hope your surgery goes well ! Not being able to turn for a year would be a challenge !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 6, 2015)

Great looking group of pens! Aussie woods are beautiful! Really like spalted plum.

Wishing you a successful procedure and complete and speedy recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2015)

Great pens and some really exotic woods! Good luck with your surgery, you might have to convince the doc that pen turning is part of your rehab...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2015)

Kathie had 2-3&4 fused- follow the directions- Took her a while but it did wonders for her.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 6, 2015)

For one of the master pen turners to be out of commission for a year is sad to hear. Your pens are a delight to see. Best of luck to you in this detour of life. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 6, 2015)

Great looking group of well turned and finished writing instruments.
Good luck on the surgery and a speedy recovery.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 6, 2015)

Awesome pens, Jerry. I hope surgery goes well and you recover faster than anticipated.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2015)

Jerry those are some classy looking pens - well done. I know you'll miss your hobby so get well soon and just because you're not turning for a year or so that doesn't mean you are no longer a member of the community so don't be a stranger!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for the comments guys, and especially the well wishes 
This will actually be my 5th go-round ...... have had 3 - level 3 spinal fusions already , back will only bend in 2 places, the rest is all Titanium rods & screws
This round is gonna be a tough one, will spend 3-5 months in-house rehab learning to walk all over again, then another 3-5 months doing out-patient rehab/therapy
but they're also going to be severing some nerves so I won't have the amount of daily pain I currently endure, and will also be able to cut out 2/3 of the ridiculous pain medication I currently take.
Bandsaw, drill press and lathe are all going to local AAW chapter and once I'm back on my feet, will have access to and be able to turn a bit
so will be starting back with the pens, and hopefully progressing to the larger bowls & platters I so enjoy doing 
and no worries about me being a stranger, ya'll ain't getting rid of me that easy  , 
I'll be gone for a spell, but I'll be back drooling over pictures of the fabulous woods I'll be missing

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 6, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, and especially the well wishes
> This will actually be my 5th go-round ...... have had 3 - level 3 spinal fusions already , back will only bend in 2 places, the rest is all Titanium rods & screws
> This round is gonna be a tough one, will spend 3-5 months in-house rehab learning to walk all over again, then another 3-5 months doing out-patient rehab/therapy
> but they're also going to be severing some nerves so I won't have the amount of daily pain I currently endure, and will also be able to cut out 2/3 of the ridiculous pain medication I currently take.
> ...


I hope you stick around during it! We will want to know how you are doing and help you with stuff if you need it! Maybe you won't miss out on some of the goodies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio (Sep 6, 2015)

The pens look great Jerry, I knew youd do justice to those blanks.
Best of luck with the Back mate.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2015)

Gorgeous pens Jerry! Good luck and speedy recovery! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 6, 2015)

Beautiful pens Jerry. Most of all good luck with the surgery. It sounds like all positives at the end. Getting rid of the pain meds has to be a big win in itself. Just because you can't turn yourself doesn't mean you can't teach.... That would keep you close to your passion and help occupy your time. Good luck and keep us posted

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 6, 2015)

Best wishes and thoughts on your back surgery and hope for a speedier recovery. Oh and those pens are a good place to take a leave for now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 6, 2015)

Nicely done! Sounds like a serious procedure... Fingers crossed that the recovery is rapid and complete!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 6, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Just because you can't turn yourself doesn't mean you can't teach


LOL, I've already tried that, didn't work so well, at least not with the friend I tried to help :-D
between my lack of patience, and his "lack" of quality control (IMHO), that venture only lasted a couple weeks 
I had the same issues when I worked as foreman for cabinet shops and had to "teach" new hires shop policy and what was expected
most attitudes were to get it done as fast as possible and accept "sub-standard" finishes in order to move on to next project, something I have a real tough time with.
I'm better off just helping out & lending moral support when asked, and otherwise keeping quiet about how to take things to the next level 

Thanks again guys for all the positive comments

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 7, 2015)

Best wishes, Jerry, for a complete and speedy recovery (but if you're only allowed one of the two, I'd choose complete.)

Do you have a woodburning tool? Nice, lightweight -- perhaps one of the chapter members could bring you turned pieces and you could embellish them, or you could dig out some of your own pieces and add to them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 7, 2015)

Duncan, I have the 2 burner Optima 1 with a wide selection of pens, already have a bunch of scrap pieces sanded that I plan on getting shading practice with 
then when I back to turning, I can embellish some bowls & platters and give the customer a quality piece 
also have some instructional material being shipped here to learn the proper way of wire wrapping, to add to my existing wooded earrings
figure 22g. wire should be light enough to work with LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 7, 2015)

The dual Optima-1 is the burner I have also, with one fine-point tip for signing my pieces and one micro-skew for cutting sharp outlines. I haven't gotten into shading at this stage.

If you run out of practice scraps, Binh Pho recommended using 1/32" plywood sheets that can be found at Michaels, Hobby Lobby, etc. at very reasonable prices.

My friend & mentor, Donna Zils Banfield, uses a small sieve or tea-strainer (with very fine metal wire mesh) to clean off the burner tips when they get carbon build-up -- I haven't found one like it yet, so I use a scrap of high-grit micromesh, but the idea is to use something non-abrasive if possible.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 8, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> Duncan, I have the 2 burner Optima 1 with a wide selection of pens, already have a bunch of scrap pieces sanded that I plan on getting shading practice with
> then when I back to turning, I can embellish some bowls & platters and give the customer a quality piece
> also have some instructional material being shipped here to learn the proper way of wire wrapping, to add to my existing wooded earrings
> figure 22g. wire should be light enough to work with LOL


 22 ga wire is pretty easy to wrap. You should get some copper wire to practice with also so you dont waste your silver on learning. Wire wrapping is cool and it opens up alot of options. I can only do basic things with wrapping but wish I could do more. I've been talking to Toni Ransfield alot this past week or so too and have been thinking of playing with polymer clay. She does some awesome blanks from it and I couldnt do anything at her level but she has me interested enough in it to try it out! It looks like some really cool stuff can be done with it!


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 8, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> 22 ga wire is pretty easy to wrap. You should get some copper wire to practice with also so you dont waste your silver on learning. Wire wrapping is cool and it opens up alot of options. I can only do basic things with wrapping but wish I could do more. I've been talking to Toni Ransfield alot this past week or so too and have been thinking of playing with polymer clay. She does some awesome blanks from it and I couldnt do anything at her level but she has me interested enough in it to try it out! It looks like some really cool stuff can be done with it!


Yeah, I've got several rolls of wire on order including the copper for initial practice.
Toni does amazing things with the Polymer, shes's got a lot of practice & trust me it's not as easy as it looks when it comes to her designs ;-)
If you're really interested in working with it, and haven't gotten any yet, I've got a bunch of colored clay, and pre-made canes, I could make you a helluva deal on.
With me being away for so long, it'd just dry out on me, and that'd be a waste ....... if interested shoot me a message and I'll take a couple photos of some of the canes.
If you're on Facebook, there's a couple good groups that deal with basic instructions, cane making, etc, I can send you the names/links for those also


----------

